# SHANGHAI | Greenland Bund Centre | 300m | 984ft | 64 fl | 240m | 787ft | 45 fl | 150m | 492ft | 37 fl | T/O



## little universe

-------- 20.09.2017 updates --------



红霞飞浦江 by tao simon, on Flickr













​


----------



## zwamborn

2017-10-13 by x1223


----------



## gao7

by x1223 2017-10-30






























































http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=922547&extra=page%3D1&page=102


----------



## kanye

November 26 by x1223


----------



## gao7

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=922547&extra=page%3D1&page=127


----------



## kanye

February 07 by x1223


----------



## EseLerele

Bullshit project. I still do't understand why old Shanghai is being destroyed. That's horrible!!


----------



## kanye

April 01 by x1223


----------



## kanye

May 03 by x1223


----------



## oscillation

by x1223


----------



## Victhor

^^ I love how that guy updates every 3 days in Gaoloumi. Another guy just uploaded this, and I think it makes it more clear for skyscrapercity visitors. 240 and 150m tall buildings are more or less at ground level, and in 300m tower they are already demosilishing ground level temporary sustaining structure and you can see some steel columns going out, all these means the tower structure is around 2 floors underground now and rising. So very soon these 3 will be growing over ground! Also there is another 150 tower in the plot, a bit more delayed than the others.


----------



## Zaz965

aerial view, you can see that plot to the right


Rekarte said:


> *Flickr Mcint0o0sh*​


----------



## oscillation

by x1223


----------



## Munwon

Judging by the construction equipment nearby, this is going to be a very large boxy building. Massive floorplates


----------



## oscillation

by x1223


----------



## oscillation

by x1223


----------



## Victhor

^^It is taking so long for 300m and 240m to start rising over ground!, but at least there is clear progress.


----------



## oscillation

by x1223


----------



## gao7

2018-08-09 by x1223


























http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=922547&extra=page%3D1&page=180


----------



## oscillation

by x1223


----------



## kanye

October 04 by x1223


----------



## kanye

October 25 by x1223


----------



## Victhor

In the entire area, they reach floor level and stop construction. The steel bars in the supertall tower have some treatment to make them gray, I guess this is something against rusting, so they expected the construction to be stop for some time.


----------



## kanye

November 29 by x1223


----------



## Victhor

I don't understand too much of the following news (using google translator obviously), but I think the developer had huge debts and defaulted, so the land has been given back to the government, and rumor say Greenland will take over this plot, I have no idea whether they will continue with this project without changes. If this rumor is not right, it seems it is difficult someone will buy the plot, since it seems it has to be sold as a whole, it cannot be divided and sold to different developers, and the plot is very big and expensive, so it might be difficult to find a buyer. For now most construction sites in Shanghai are stopped for Chinese New Year holidays.
The news in Chinese (this is a wechat publication, very often they are deleted in a short time): https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/BP1zPQkbg-kfufSlyxGAkQ


----------



## Munwon

Thats hard to believe, such a prime location and in Shanghai of all places. Should hopefully be quick to get a strong developer to take over.


----------



## Wayden21

When you know this year the actual chinese growth is rather around 3%, especially because of the weakness of real estate sector, that is really not hard to believe.


----------



## Munwon

Restarting!
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=922547&page=289#lastpost


----------



## Victhor

^^^yeah!, they say so, for the moment the photos only show a few people on T300 site, but according to news, Greenland wants to speed up the project and expect to top it out by the end of next year.


----------



## Munwon

Victhor said:


> ^^^yeah!, they say so, for the moment the photos only show a few people on T300 site, but according to news, Greenland wants to speed up the project and expect to top it out by the end of next year.


The 240m tower has steel already going vertical. With Greenland at the helm things should go smoothly.


----------



## oscillation

by x1223


----------



## Munwon

UC!!!


----------



## oscillation

by tmacfrank



















by x1223


----------



## little universe

Chinese source shows that the *People's Insurance Company of China (中国人保)* will be one of its tenants: 

http://www.shanghai.gov.cn/nw2/nw2314/nw2315/nw31406/u21aw1395366.html​


----------



## kanye

August 16 by x1223


----------



## oscillation

by 
x1223


Greenland in Shanghai, the home of greenland ??? Only 300 m. :wtf::crazy2:





































*240m*


----------



## little universe

oscillation said:


> Greenland in Shanghai, the home of greenland ??? Only 300 m. :wtf::crazy2:





^^

According to the new proposal, they've also reduced the initial *Xintiandi Area* supertall project's height from 350M to only 250M. hno:

See the Chinese source below:

http://www.sohu.com/a/239487823_391502


​


----------



## oscillation

by x1223


----------



## kanye

October 17 by x1223


----------



## little universe

^^

which one is the main tower? Is the one with the red cranes? 



​


----------



## Victhor

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> which one is the main tower? Is the one with the red cranes?
> 
> ​


Yes!


----------



## oscillation

by x1223

*12.5*


----------



## kanye

January 23 by x1223


----------



## Zaz965

the plot is located a bit left from the nangpu bridge


Victhor said:


>



^^
this is the nangpu bridge








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanpu_Bridge


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Thanks for finding these panoramas, Zaz! It really helps to see where the plot is in relation to the rest of the skyline.


----------



## Zaz965

^^
you are welcome


----------



## Jay

Jesus Shanghai is huge


----------



## kanye

March 19 by x1223


----------



## kanye

April 30 by x1223


----------



## kanye

May 26 by x1223


----------



## little universe

by Kit柒叶  on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^
this photo really helps to see where the plot is in relation to the rest of the skyline


----------



## oscillation

*by x1223

2020/06/20












































*


----------



## little universe

The site is right in the middle of the photo, can you spot it? 
(Hint: the main tower will rise somewhere in font of the shanghai tower from this photo's angle)









by lu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by 王森 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by CT on 500px









by CT on 500px





​


----------



## Gelato

Its progressing faster


----------



## little universe

by 狮子王 on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn

300 m

2020-08-09 by x1223



















240 m


----------



## little universe

Photo was taken on Jun 06, 2020, a bit old...but it shows an unusual perspective (aerial view from the north) of the site.  









by 狼崽Wolfield on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

^^

They are visible at the street level from the Bund now. 
I have no idea why they named the project "Greenland *Bund Centre*"? Maybe it's part of the marketing/branding strategy?
It is actually located at the *South Bund Area (南外滩)* which is approx. 2.3 km to the south of the Bund according to the measurement from the google earth.


----------



## Zaz965




----------



## little universe

^^
I'm looking forward to seeing more spectacular videos from our legendary @Victhor 







photos were taken back in August, but they provide a good idea where this project sits in relation to the Lujiazui Skyline.









by 吴云峰 on 500px









by 吴云峰 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

It's good to see they are starting to make impact on Shanghai Skyline alreday (two towers rising on your right hand side)









by 越越1996 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
dear little universe, I disagree a bit because north bund complex will have a heavier impact with a 480-meter tower 😁 😁 
















SHANGHAI | North Bund Redevelopment | 480m | 1575ft |...


by gd869




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

these buildings to the left
















Shanghai - China


by 光！on 500px by 海屿中的Jorick on 500px by Julie on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## germanicboy

Why does no one care about Shanghai? There is very poor coverage for both supertalls and skyscrapers 😢


----------



## Zaz965

germanicboy said:


> Why does no one care about Shanghai? There is very poor coverage for both supertalls and skyscrapers 😢


I think the same 😭 😭 😭


----------



## WesselKornel

germanicboy said:


> Why does no one care about Shanghai? There is very poor coverage for both supertalls and skyscrapers 😢


chinese people don't use this forum, but are on gaolumi, and foreigners have difficulty getting proper information. Also, personally, I am a bit oversaturated with skyscrapers. A 200 meter tower just is not that impressive anymore after living here. Especially because most of them don't have very exciting design. Oh how I envy London and New York architecture!

Is there interest on this forum for a generic 150 meter tall glass cube?


----------



## Zaz965

there are many boring and bland buildings today, I miss a lot buildings in postmodernist design, for example franklin center chicago
















Franklin Center (Chicago) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-29 by x1223

Tower 1 (300 m)




























Tower 3 (240 m)


----------



## Zaz965

zwamborn saved us


----------



## oscillation

*by surfman














*


----------



## little universe

by 上海毛头 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by 李惠 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

2:21 at background


----------



## oscillation

*by x1223
















by 箫雨秋





























*


----------



## little universe

by Frédéric Houlier on 500px




​


----------



## oscillation

*by seahause














*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-03-16 by x1223

Tower 1 (300 m)



















Tower 3 (240 m)


----------



## oscillation

*by x1223 2021/03/22












































*


----------



## little universe

Rising on your right hand side 









by 陈明松 on 500px








by 追风少年沈小狗 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

Upper Right Corner 








by 歪杰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 火柴 on 500px




​


----------



## Haieg

posted on gaoloumi by 

x1223
on 4th April 2021


----------



## little universe

^^
Isn't that T2 or T3 reached out at 240m shown in the last photo? I'm a bit confused. 
The 240m tower is T3, isn't it?


----------



## Haieg

Yes it should be T3 in the last photo


----------



## little universe

by zhucong on 500px









by 蒋开旭 on 500px









by 演繹華麗 on 500px





​


----------



## Victhor




----------



## little universe

by 浩然天 on 500px





​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-01 - 02 by x1223

300 m



















240 m


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 箫雨秋 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe

by 游光戏影丨Algernon  on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan

Bourgeois Carnival 布尔乔亚的狂欢 by Yuhuai on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

by Creep on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 子川Jackey on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation

*by **x1223*

*





























*


----------



## oscillation

*by **x1223*

*














































*


----------



## Munwon

I can't decide if I like SWFC or Shanghai Tower more


----------



## little universe

^^
For me, it would be the Shanghai Tower.


----------



## kenamour

Zaz965 said:


> I am 41 years old. I remember in 1991, shanghai had much less buildings than today


wow


----------



## little universe

2022.07.02








by YOGA.Zh on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965

before and after








source: Twopsy-google earth


----------



## kenamour

Jul 9 by me


----------



## zwamborn

2022-07-17 by 箫雨秋


----------



## thestealthyartist

Kenamour really is carrying this entire thread, absolute chad


----------



## kenamour

Jul 20 by 箫雨秋的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Earl P.

Zaz965 said:


> before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Twopsy-google earth


Wow I lived in Shanghai back in 2011. And Even then I was lamenting the disappearance of the old Shanghai urbanity. I guess it's all gone now. Except for Disney like reconstructions like Xintiandi. Oh Well I guess it's just another soulless shopping mall now. Doesn't matter as I'll probably never go back and people can be locked away at a moments notice.


----------



## Zaz965

shanghai before greenland bund centre, does anyone have an updated photo in the same angle? 
Shanghai by Geza Radics, on Flickr


----------



## luci203

Earl P. said:


> Wow I lived in Shanghai back in 2011. And Even then I was lamenting the disappearance of the old Shanghai urbanity. I guess it's all gone now. Except for Disney like reconstructions like Xintiandi. Oh Well I guess it's just another soulless shopping mall now. Doesn't matter as I'll probably never go back and people can be locked away at a moments notice.


So... you miss this kind of _*development *_?  



















I guess It will be forever missed...


----------



## Zaz965

@luci203, @kenamour, @A Chicagoan, I can't believe shanghai was much poorer at 90's 

















please visit this thread








China: 90s photos


Shanghai 1999 All photos are owned and taken by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcola/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kenamour

Zaz965 said:


> shanghai before greenland bund centre, does anyone have an updated photo in the same angle?
> Shanghai by Geza Radics, on Flickr


I don’t this angle update,but l have this  
by超郁闷小雨


----------



## kanye

August 10 by 箫雨秋


----------



## little universe

2022.08.22








by 天翼老摄 on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-25 by 箫雨秋


----------



## Zaz965

it is very popular today to put horizontal frames 4 by 4 floors


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

zwamborn said:


> 2022-07-17 by 箫雨秋


SHE’S TOPPED OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaz965

it reminds me tokyo midtown tower because has a square shape with hotel on the taller floors  
but the tokyo midtown tower has a bit messy color scheme 
















Midtown Tower l TOKYO l 248m l 54fl


A poorly articulated box. 6.5




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

by 昆仑摄手 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

@Munwon, are these 3 secondary towers already concluded?


----------



## kenamour

Sep 16 by me


----------



## kenamour




----------



## Zaz965

those in the middle  
















SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction


at shimen 1st road 299 (石门一路299号) at Nanjing West Rd Metro Station (南京西路站) there is a new highrise under construction with office and retail space (130.000 m2). This is across 'the worlds largest starbucks'. I estimate it to be 45-50 floors (150-160 meter) very happy to see something...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-17 by 箫雨秋


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @kenamour, @Victhor, are they burying these electric wires?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I T S T O P P E D O U T


----------



## Zaz965

that building at background
At Dusk @The Bund, Shanghai, PRC by Keith Lau, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

December 01 via 张沁园


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous. it should be thicker


----------



## little universe

by 触摸阳光 on 500px


​


----------



## kanye

December 25 by pikachu小智


----------



## Zaz965

greenland bund centre looks like a taller version of tokyo midtown building  
Midtown Tower, Tokyo Midtown by TokyoViews, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2023-01-01 by 箫雨秋


----------

